# hello



## yukonslt3 (Mar 2, 2010)

just bought a 98 dodge durango with a older western unimount body is a little rough but its built like a tank im gonna fix it up and let my Dad use it for his driveway then when my dad retires to florida i'll take it back.


----------



## yukonslt3 (Mar 2, 2010)

first dodge by the way!!!!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

good,,,site is usually slow this time of year, be on lawnsite


hope you got it cheap enough.....


----------



## yukonslt3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you , I did get it cheap enough lol


----------

